# Any other Big green egg cooker owners?



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

anyone else own one and actively use it.

gonna do some thick mustard rubbed ribeyes tonight...........

figured out a trick........light the lump charcoal with a pearburner, cuts the light up time by at least half


----------



## gwen822 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Big Green Egg*

WILL BUY ONE WHEN I CAN FIND ONE NEAR LA PORTE,TX...... SAW ONE LAST YEAR AT THE HLS&R.... KINDA PRICEY BUT A GOOD VALUE FOR WHAT YOU GET...


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll be gettin' one soon. My buddy in P'cola has has one and brags all the time. Its supposed to be the bees knees.


----------



## CanePole (Oct 15, 2007)

*Bge*

I have had my BGE for 3 years and it has been the best bbq I have ever owned. It excells at chicken,ribs,and brisket because it doesn't dry out the meat.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

got back on the steak bandwagon with mine after awhile

have been having guage issues, 1st broke off on an upright beercan chicken
2nd doesnt read accurately temp jumps unless you repeatedly tap it.

preheating and temp/time maintenance are very critical for a good end product

like i said try the pearburner to light the lump charcoal , it's the topps 

man. they sure cook a mean steak................over 700 degrees.... schwiiingggg


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Long story short. Dad has one and everyone in the family is waiting in line to get it. 
Cooks some mean ribs.
Yakfishin


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I guess I don't know what a big green egg cooker is but ya'll have me curious, anyone got a pic or a link?


----------



## Firehap (Sep 30, 2005)

scubaru said:


> I guess I don't know what a big green egg cooker is but ya'll have me curious, anyone got a pic or a link?


Sure do. This cooker has a cult like following just like the weber bullet on the bbq cookoff trail and message boards. http://biggreenegg.com/


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

Here is another board with a lot of BGE owners http://www.bbq-brethren.com/ , and they share a lot of info.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

cryer Pools in Baytown on hwy 146 carries the BGE.


----------

